# Recording Digital Channels OTA



## shavde (Dec 23, 2006)

I am not able to record OTA HD channels on my VCR. I get the sound, but no picture. The analog stations records just fine.

Any ideas?


----------



## KML-224 (Nov 9, 2006)

Is your VCR or DVD recorder capable of recording digital video?


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

You'll need an HD receiver with composite (RCA) outputs. I get OTA HD channels feeding through my DirecTV HR20 PVR. That PVR has HDMI, Component, Svideo, and composite outputs. The Svideo and composite outputs carry a downconverted video signal your VCR will record.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What is your HD source?

Do you have an ATSC tuner?

How is the system wired?


----------

